# Heartworm Preventative



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Revolution because I want everyone on same type and they make a 0-5 lb formula for Penelope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I use Iverhart Plus...the generic form of HeartGard Plus. It's cheaper that way. And with 6 dogs, I need cheaper!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Heartgard Plus


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I now use Heartgard Plus. But miss being able to Interceptor, which I used for decades.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel is using Interceptor (yes, we still have it …. for 5 more months). Then we will be switching to Iverhart Max.

ETA: Ask your vet if they have a puppy pack to let you try it out. Sometimes Petsmart or dog shows have free ones too. That way you can try and compare.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Why is Interceptor no more?

Does Plus mean it's for more than heartworm?

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LauraRose said:


> Why is Interceptor no more?


It's my understanding that problems voiced by consumers and the FDA regarding the Novartis plant in Lincoln, NE where Interceptor was manufactured led to the plant's closure (in 2011, I think.) Novartis has not announced when production might resume. Given the FDA’s involvement, the closure could be lengthy. The production suspension left pet owners like me grabbing up the inventory on hand. As those supplies were exhausted, veterinarians began prescribing competing substitutes such as Heartgard, Trifexis, Advantage Multi, and Rimadyl. 



LauraRose said:


> Does Plus mean it's for more than heartworm?


HEARTGARD Plus helps prevent canine heartworm disease, and treats and controls roundworms and hookworms, too.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Interceptor. I looked at every single one. It gave me a headache to settle down on a brand. They are all a little different. 

I buy at Costco. It is way cheaper. I forgot for how much I got it but. All you do is tell your vet to give you a prescription and go to the Costco pharmacy. I also buy frontline there, but I am planning to switch to advantix since I have read better things about it.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I used interceptor for years until we could no longer get it. Still hopeful they will make it again but have really been happy with revolution and it has the added flea protection which is good. I hate those little bugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I used interceptor for years until we could no longer get it. Still hopeful they will make it again but have really been happy with revolution and it has the added flea protection which is good. I hate those little bugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I look at revolution but it only protects against heartworms, hookworms and roundworms versus Interceptor which protects against heartworms, hookworms, roundworms, and whipworms. 

I was aware that some vets didn't have it anymore. Luckily like I mentioned I found it at Costco and at a better price. I believe they also have the other brand you just need a prescription.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Revolution except in the winter when Sunny does not need the flea preventative and my vet thought it would be overkill, so I switched to Heartguard for Nov/Dec/Jan and Feb and will go back to Revolution. I picked it since he was on it before I got him when he lived in Canada with his breeder. It works great. Flea, heartworm and tick in one.


----------

